# Melkor and Manwë



## _postman (Sep 10, 2010)

Hello

Pearce has said that:

“The allegory becomes even less mistakable when Tolkien describes the war between 
Melkor and Manwë, who is clearly cast in the role of the archangel Michael” (2002: 90). 

Is he referring to a story in _The Silmarillion_, please?

Thanks.

_postman


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 17, 2010)

Ah, you are welcome? To earn that thanks, though ---> It certainly looks that way. No particularly story, though, just the main plot of The Silmarillion, with Mel versus Everyone, Manwe being the dude in charge of the most powerful portion of Everyone.


----------



## _postman (Sep 20, 2010)

Many thanks for that YayGollum.

Much appreciated.

_postman


----------

